# I'm feeling very wicked tonight



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2015)

I've been googling jokes and NRA.

Here's a selection of the results:








"Thousands of dead fish have now washed up on shore along the coast of South Carolina. Today the NRA said that this wouldn't have happened if those fish had guns." –Jay Leno    





This one isn't actually all that funny.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

The NRA functions under a conviction that to say anything beside "more guns" is to start down the slippery slope to total gun confiscation. This of course isn't true but it's their way of keeping their gun nut base rapidly angry at the thought of losing their 2nd amendment rights. Their strategy seems to be working like charm because the prospect of any sort of reasonable gun regulation is ever more remote.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 28, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> The NRA functions under a conviction that to say anything beside "more guns" is to start down the slippery slope to total gun confiscation. This of course isn't true but it's their way of keeping their gun nut base rapidly angry at the thought of losing their 2nd amendment rights. Their strategy seems to be working like charm because the prospect of any sort of reasonable gun regulation is ever more remote.



What is funny is the NRA couldn't really care less about the Constitution or the 2nd ammendment..  Their main concern is that munician manufacturers and sellers keep making a profit...  AND to do so is to instill fear and convince the gullible to keep buying and buying..  It's working very well.  Even the kids are getting into the act.... a whole new market for them!!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

SB, I'm not sure I subscribe entirely to your contention that the arms industry is the chief driver behind the NRA. I'm sure it plays a role, but I'm inclined to accept their contention that they represent a large number of (mostly men) who are extremely zealous about guns.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 28, 2015)

I think it all stems from their having feelings of penis inadequacy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2015)

Can't see that one, SeaBreeze.

I have been looking for funny jokes from the opposite perspective but I can't find any so far.

Anyone?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks SeaBreeze. I can see it.

Will this one do for the other side of the argument?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

That'll do, lol!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm an equal opportunity troll.

I thought a bit of laughter might help to lower the ambient temperature.

I find when things seem to becoming hectic it is good to step back and ask yourself "How much will this matter in one hundred years?"
Most of the time the answer is Sweet Fanny Adams*** and this tells us to take a chill pill for the sake of maintaining our mental equilibrium.

*** Meaning* : *Nothing. http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/sweet-fanny-adams.html


----------



## rt3 (Feb 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think it all stems from their having feelings of penis inadequacy.


Actually the ratio is closer to 35% women ,so the penis envy thing might be true, however I wouldn't pose that to one of them, she might shoot your winky.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Trying to get my favorite one but it won't paste. 
a cartoon of Obama skeet shooting tvs with a picture of a Fox News on the screen, after he got caught lying about his shooting hobbies.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## rt3 (Feb 28, 2015)

I think you had that up before didn't you, get it UP before?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think it all stems from their having feelings of penis inadequacy.



omg, lmao!!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 28, 2015)

R


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 28, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Actually the ratio is closer to 35% women ,so the penis envy thing might be true, however I wouldn't pose that to one of them, she might shoot your winky.



I wonder if men have boobie envy?  I'm all for them just having their own, and leave mine the heck alone.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think it all stems from their having feelings of penis inadequacy.


 Feelings
Nothing more than feelings,
Trying to forget my feelings of love

Teardrops,
Rolling down on, my face
Trying to forget my, feelings of love
copyright <a href="http://elyrics.net" rel="nofollow">http://elyrics.net</a>


----------



## Glinda (Feb 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think it all stems from their having feelings of penis inadequacy.



LOL!  Yes, this is the "root" of so many problems, isn't it?


----------



## muckferret (Feb 28, 2015)

Get it up, get what up smirk


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Mar 1, 2015)

nwlady said:


> omg, lmao!!



This old geezer doesn't know what Imao means.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 1, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> This old geezer doesn't know what Imao means.



LMAO laughing my ass off


----------

